

Pivotal Labs CEO: Same Pivotal, Increased Velocity. - dko
http://pivotallabs.com/users/rob/blog/articles/2052-same-pivotal-increased-velocity

======
jwhitlark
as they've added features, their reliability has suffered. I don't want more
velocity, I want more reliability.

